# Trying to figure out the scanning problem with my HP C7180 Photosmart All-in-one...



## Sunny & Melody (Jul 11, 2007)

:wave: Hi everyone!

I just joined this forum today because I have not gotten a solution from hours and hours of telephone and online troubleshooting with my HP Photosmart C7180 All-in-One.

Purchased it in May 2007.
Connected wirelessly thru a Linksys WRT 54G router.
Downloaded HP drivers for the All-in-One to my HP dv9000 laptop (purchased February 2007), which runs on VISTA, also connected to router.

Printing and copying work just fine on my network. Faxing seems to work okay too. Scanning DID work...then didn't work...worked again...and is presently NOT working. 

Presently, when I click on the "HP Solution Center" Icon on my desktop, a box comes up saying "no HP device detected." ...all while never having a problem with printing wirelessly. ?

Basically, everything that this machine is supposed to do HAS done it for me at one point in time, however, if anyone could tell me what to do to get this thing scanning again would be a superstar!

Thanks,
Melody


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Vista drivers have been very flakey with some devices, and AIO's are at the top of the list.
Plugging and unplugging (USB) seems to exacerbate the problem, which is typical for a laptop owner.
Are you seeing any error codes ?

If no error codes to explore...
What I would do is uninstall your current AIO drivers...be very careful not to eliminate any other HP drivers, as you do have an HP laptop with it's own driver set.
With the printer unplugged, go to HP and D/L the latest Vista drivers for your flavor of Vista (32-bit, 64-bit). Choose only the basic drivers, and not the bloatware that you will see offered up.

Place the drivers in file and location of your choice and make a note of the file name and location.

There should be step by step instructions either with the driver (read me) or at the same location you found the driver D/L.

Follow them exactly and see if the fresh driver set fixes that AIO.


----------



## Sunny & Melody (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks so much jflan!!

I'm not getting any error codes, so I'm going to try the unintall, and re-install thing.

However, how do I know what HP drivers are for the AIO and which drivers are for my laptop?

I've also heard/read that I should do the uninstall and re-install in Safe-Mode. What do you know about this?

Thanks again...
Mel


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Sunny & Melody said:


> Thanks so much jflan!!
> 
> I'm not getting any error codes, so I'm going to try the unintall, and re-install thing.
> 
> However, how do I know what HP drivers are for the AIO and which drivers are for my laptop?


When I look at my printer drivers in "Add or Remove Programs" they are listed by printer make/model, such as Canon ip3000.
Take a look and see if yours are listed like that.
For more detail, you could explore your original install CD for actual file names.



> I've also heard/read that I should do the uninstall and re-install in Safe-Mode. What do you know about this?


Safe mode is a good idea, as it keeps all but essential systems turned off, which in theory would minimize interference with the driver install.

I found some instructions here:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...27&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1153754&lang=en

And the Vista 32-bit drivers are here (verify that you have 32-bit Vista)
I would choose the basic driver set (32.92MB):
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1153754&lang=en


----------



## foxxyredd (May 20, 2009)

Hi, Can't help you, but can commiserate, because I also spent 2 1\2 hours on the phone w/HP. It's bad enough, it hard to understand them and they they inepted as well. I have a OfficejetPro L7680, and A Sony laptop. It was set up wirelessly last year. It took a few tries but I did finally get help from HP. I was able to scan both from my computer to the printer and from the printer to my Computer wirelessly by Bluetooth. Last night I couldn't get the printer to scan to my computer and I still can't. Call this A.M. and all the tech support are telling me it's not possible to scann from the printer to my laptop. Oh well, I did it at least a 1/2 dozen times, so who is right? Where do they find these tech support people? My outcome is that they'll get back to me in three days or so. Unbelieve? I'm thinking that perhaps some of their updates, screwed up? Help? Thx.


----------



## fernsy (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,
I have the same problem with not able to scan and create a file even though all other functions work fine.
I am running on a Ethernet LAN with Windows 7 and the printer is linked wireless via a router. The printer used to work fine under Windows XP on another computer with wired ethernet but the same router. I figure that the problem is related to the wireless connection or Windows 7. I have tried reloading drivers and followed the instructions on HP website but it has not fixed the problem.


----------



## umacs (Jan 31, 2012)

jflan said:


> When I look at my printer drivers in "Add or Remove Programs" they are listed by printer make/model, such as Canon ip3000.
> Take a look and see if yours are listed like that.
> For more detail, you could explore your original install CD for actual file names.
> 
> ...


Thanx :wink:


----------

